# Plus de sauvegarde Icloud possible



## PDD (24 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous, depuis quelques temps je ne peux plus sauvegarder les infos que je mets dans mes 5 Go gratuits de Icloud (contacts, notes, ...). Bien qu'il me reste 2 Go de libre et que je sauvegarde nettement moins que cela, Icloud semble faire sa sauvegarde sans soucis à partir de mon Mac mais je reçois ensuite un message me signalant que je n'ai pas assez d'espace disponible et que je dois en acheter. Y a t'il une explication? Merci de vos avis.


----------

